
Made a new service that prints your face on an N95 mask - todsacerdoti
https://twitter.com/djbaskin/status/1228798382598000640
======
notlukesky
Every politician that is a hypocrite could use of one I suppose....

However, the public would probably assume they are hypocritical to use one
anyways....

So what's the point of most commoners who are already known "unknowns"?

or should we all be

known "knowns"

or subterfuge with

unknown "knowns"??

Do pray tell?????

